# Would you like to work beyond retirement age?



## Mr Blob (Oct 2, 2011)

New law........... employers can no longer ask workers to go when they reach 65

If still in good health, haven't got loadsa-money, would you? still do a job at 67 or 71


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck no. I understand that some people are live-to-work rather than work-to-live sorts and that is fine but I can't help wonderif this isn't just a way to screw the elderly in some fashion. I'm not sure how, but being a tory initiative you go on the default idea that there is some evil behind it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 2, 2011)

'Like to'?

Try 'have to'


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

This is no smilie-ing matter canuck.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 2, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> This is no smilie-ing matter canuck.



Less so to me than you. I have no pension and no nanny state.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 2, 2011)

And I'm close enough to retirement age that it's a real consideration.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 2, 2011)

If I get really sick anytime before about age 85, I'm fucked.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 2, 2011)

living to 85.... not bad...   though i'm sure i'll disagree if i make it to 84


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Less so to me than you. I have no pension and no nanny state.


 
The way things re going here there will be no pension to speak of if I reach retirement age


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2011)

Not on your nellie - hoping to go at 60-ish even if I have to fund 5 years from savings.

I like my job and do it to the best of my ability, and at times I still feel I bring something unique to it, but I also recognise something in younger people that I have inevitably lost over the years.

In "retirement" I hope I will find myself able / willing to contribute to the local economy / community in a different way.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2011)

I may need to work after retirement, atm I have no pension and things would be a bit bleak after retirement if I did not work.


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 2, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Not on your nellie - hoping to go at 60-ish even if I have to fund 5 years from savings.
> 
> I like my job and do it to the best of my ability, and at times I still feel I bring something unique to it, but I also recognise something in younger people that I have inevitably lost over the years



my stance too- once I'm near 60 I look forward to life beyond work



gentlegreen said:


> In "retirement" I hope I will find myself able / willing to contribute to the local economy / community in a different way.


I'll volunteer


----------



## Geri (Oct 2, 2011)

I dunno, I'll have to wait and see. My mum is retired and she got bored, so she volunteers in an Oxfam shop 1 1/2 days a week.


----------



## Winot (Oct 2, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Fuck no. I understand that some people are live-to-work rather than work-to-live sorts and that is fine but I can't help wonderif this isn't just a way to screw the elderly in some fashion. I'm not sure how, but being a tory initiative you go on the default idea that there is some evil behind it.



It's not really a Tory initiative - the change was prompted by legal challenges under anti-discrimination laws.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyhow by retirement age I hope to have had the confidence to have started a business and be happily living the high life off the efforts of my employees


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 2, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Anyhow by retirement age I hope to have had the confidence to have started a business and be happily living the high life off the efforts of my employees



Most of my life, I was pretty sure that something would come along so that at retirement, I'd be ok.

Well, it's not far off now. 

If I could do it differently, I'd put something like 40 or 50 bucks a month into some sort of locked-in bank account, starting at age 20.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 2, 2011)

Its a good thing you can't just be forced out when one number becomes another number as this has really screwed up many a person in the past. I can't see me wanting to but it might have to happen.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> ... If I could do it differently, I'd put something like 40 or 50 bucks a month into some sort of locked-in bank account, starting at age 20.



Yup.. a pension 

When I joined a company they would ask me - do you want to join our pension and I would think there is no way I can be sure I will be with you that long so no. And then the opportunity was gone, if you didn't join on joining the company you lost your chance. Strange.

Anyhow so I don't have a private pension either.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 2, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Yup.. a pension



Is that a pension? I thought it was a savings account.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 2, 2011)

I won't have any choice......no pension, no savings


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2011)

mentalchik said:


> I won't have any choice......no pension, no savings


Same here probably


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm pissed off that my retirement age keeps creeping further away. I have a horrible feeling I may die in harness. The low paid still die younger so it's particularly galling.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Is that a pension? I thought it was a savings account.



Well I was kind of meaning "putting money aside for retirement" ... you are right though..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 2, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Well I was kind of meaning "putting money aside for retirement" ... you are right though..



To me, a pension is where you've contributed and a company has matched the funds etc, then you get a cheque each month from some pension fund.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> To me, a pension is where you've contributed and a company has matched the funds etc, then you get a cheque each month from some pension fund.



Yes ..


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> To me, a pension is where you've contributed and a company has matched the funds etc, then you get a cheque each month from some pension fund.



These days, a company pension is a rarity.   Even the companies that used to off company pensions no longer do so.  New employees are given the funds and told to invest it themselves.


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'd work past 65 years old.   I only have $25,000 saved up for retirement, but my husband retires in a couple of months with a company pension.  My earnings would be more of a supplement.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 2, 2011)

"Like to" and "want to" don't always come into it - short of a miracle I'll be doing the same (unpaid) work until I drop.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 2, 2011)

i'd like to have  real choice.

i don't know what i will be doing at that age  or how i will feel about it.  but i would like to think that  the more choice the better.    it may end up being a monetary choice  but equally  it may well be that i will not wish for that chapter of my life to come to a closing at that point in time.  so much in life has so little to  do with the hour of our birth.


----------



## Mr Blob (Oct 2, 2011)

mentalchik said:


> I won't have any choice......no pension, no savings


depends whether u can make it work surviving on state pension



spring-peeper said:


> I'm not sure if I'd work past 65 years old. I only have $25,000 saved up for retirement, but my husband retires in a couple of months with a company pension. My earnings would be more of a supplement.


holidays abroad rather than stacking supermarket shelves for u


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> 'Like to'?
> 
> Try 'have to'


 ^^^ this ^^^


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Greebo said:


> "Like to" and "want to" don't always come into it - short of a miracle I'll be doing the same (unpaid) work until I drop.


Quite possibly in the same boat, except the govt may well decide not to even pay us the tiny bit they do now, for the privilege of saving them £££££s.
Even before by the time I'm in my 60's I expect anyone aged up to 100 not working and not on a private pension will be demonised as scroungers.


----------

